
Installing Linux on a slightly dated chromebook advice - werber
Has anyone recently installed a current distro on a dated chromebook? Looking for a reliable tutorial after a few mishaps
======
henrythewasp
I've installed GalliumOS ([https://galliumos.org/](https://galliumos.org/)) on
my Acer C720. Previously I'd added Ubuntu via chrouton but disliked the
context switching between ChromeOS and Linux.

Eventually I was going to ebay the Chromebook after not finding much benefit
in ChromeOS but I read about GalliumOS and decided to try it as last effort.
It's been pretty good so far - the battery life is decent (~5 hours) and all
the Chromebook bits work (hibernate, camera, sound, mic, usb etc.)

Gallium installs over the ChromeOS, so you'd need to restore your Chromebook
if you want to go back.

I've also put a 128MB SSD in, replacing the titchy supplied one.

